# Does anyone know what the cheapest chainsaw chaps available are ?



## ShaneLogs (Jan 8, 2012)

The title says it all, I need some good chaps that are under 100 dollars. I would like the best ones and the cheapest ones to.


----------



## hardmaple (Jan 8, 2012)

I know we have all heard the saying you get what you pay for,on some things especialy safty gear you have to bight the bullet and pay the bucks.


----------



## cajunhillbilly (Jan 8, 2012)

Try Northern Tool Co. if you have one or online order. opcorn:


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Jan 8, 2012)

does anyone know where I can get the cheapest pair of legs? k, thx.


really, man, you can get a decent pair of chaps under/near $100, or you can get some of the better ones for that or not much more.
What's more important to you, maneuverability or protection? are you moving a lot or standing in one spot and bucking firewood?

I like my labonville comp wrap chaps, but they are a little stiff at 10ply, vs the 6 ply versions. 

Buy "good" safety gear, save your money on cheap whiskey.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 8, 2012)

I think the foresters are around $50. I think the labonville are $70 or so and look much nicer and thicker to boot.


----------



## Sdh1218 (Jan 8, 2012)

Check out the laborville 6 ply. They were 20% off around the holidays of sure if they still are. And. Heck out YouTube there are videos of them stopping saws.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 8, 2012)

The price difference between the cheapest chaps and the best chaps isn't really very much. Forget cheap...get something that will protect you.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 8, 2012)

Stihl and Husqvarna both sell cheap chaps. If Forester sells chaps I'll bet they are even cheaper. You defineately don't need quality chaps if you have cheap replaceable legs.


----------



## Slamm (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't know what the cheapest chaps are, but I do know, that the most expensive ones are ones that don't work.

Later,

Sam


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jan 8, 2012)

Hank Chinaski said:


> does anyone know where I can get the cheapest pair of legs? k, thx.
> 
> 
> really, man, you can get a decent pair of chaps under/near $100, or you can get some of the better ones for that or not much more.
> ...





I move some but not alot, I do some walking but I really want safe chaps with lots of protection.


----------



## VT_Tree_Wrecker (Jan 8, 2012)

Labonville chaps are first rate and less then $100 and right next to you in NH, plus they are a site sponsor! 




ShaneLogs said:


> I move some but not alot, I do some walking but I really want safe chaps with lots of protection.


----------



## slowp (Jan 8, 2012)

I have the cheapest ones in the saw shop, and I believe they will do the job if needed. I got the green Labonville ones.


----------



## Rounder (Jan 8, 2012)

Labboneville inserts


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 8, 2012)

Saw a pair of Labonville 6 plys today (member here who shall remain anonymous unless he wants to fess up) that had been tested not once but twice, worked both times.

Spend the money, "get the good stuff" as the NAPA commercials say. 6 ply Labonvilles are under your $100 by a 20 spot or so, I like the full wrap for working in brush, but some prefer the straight leg. READ THE SIZING INSTRUCTIONS, chap length is not the same as your jeans inseam.

Let us know on your purchase, and like airbags in the car, we hope they're a safety feature you never need, but you'll be glad you have it if you do need it.


----------



## teatersroad (Jan 9, 2012)

You might try where they sell novelty motorcycle helmets.

I don't think the Husky chaps are more than $55, cinch them up right and cut wisely and you are ahead in the game. or spend more.


----------



## madhatte (Jan 9, 2012)

Steer clear of the old 3-ply FSS ones that show up on eBay from time to time. Buy Stihl or Labonville. Don't settle for less than 5 plies.


----------



## WadePatton (Jan 9, 2012)

The 10-ply are a bit much. Great for freezing weather, but hot at all other times. 

I'm going to get some 6-ply (Labonville), so I'll wear 'em more.

Buying twice is not the cheap way.


----------



## teatersroad (Jan 9, 2012)

some of us have to wear them whether would choose to or not - loved ones or OSHA make the choice. I choose to but can curse them.

Forget injury, one day in the field with the wrong gear and all savings are lost. If you have to cruise through brambles and thickets it's really hard to beat inserts.


----------



## madhatte (Jan 9, 2012)

teatersroad said:


> If you have to cruise through brambles and thickets it's really hard to beat inserts.



On that note, I have just started wearing Filson Tin chaps instead of raingear. Much more comfy and they breathe WAY better. They are pretty nearly snag-proof, and keep me quite dry. I wear synthetic materials underneath, so anything that does get wet dries quickly. I doubt I'll ever go back to traditional raingear. The single layer Tin chaps are only about 70 bucks from the manufacturer.


----------



## Sagetown (Jan 9, 2012)

2dogs said:


> Stihl and Husqvarna both sell cheap chaps. If Forester sells chaps I'll bet they are even cheaper. You defineately don't need quality chaps if you have cheap replaceable legs.



Last year the STIHL orange apron chaps were $76. Don't even remember what my brand is, but they were about $90. And, Saw Chaps will make your legs sweat, summer and winter.


----------



## Isna (Jan 9, 2012)

The cheapest ones around here (securitop) are the ones that cost the most in the long term. We've tested them: walk once through the bushes and take out your (husqvarna) sewing machine... Not really long lasting...


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jan 9, 2012)

mtsamloggit said:


> Labboneville inserts



Ditto,But ya gotta have the modified pants, think madsens sells the inserts for around 30 bucks. Cant guarentee they work I have not personally functional tested them. You can either modify them your self, buy madsens modified pants or order the pants you want and thell modify them for 12 bucks or so.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 9, 2012)

The pants are good but they're hot in the summer.


----------



## teatersroad (Jan 9, 2012)

Gologit said:


> The pants are good but they're hot in the summer.



3/4 chaps? seems like that might be a good way to go. around here when it's hot, nothing helps.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jan 9, 2012)

Gologit said:


> The pants are good but they're hot in the summer.



Guess the summers not quite so bad for us northerners:biggrin:


----------



## teatersroad (Jan 9, 2012)

well I just did a search and couldn't find 'em. But I thought Stihl or Oregon made some nice chaps that were just a little more than knee length. Less protection of course, but the wearer's choice.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 9, 2012)

teatersroad said:


> 3/4 chaps? seems like that might be a good way to go. around here when it's hot, nothing helps.



Nah, I'll just put up with the full length. And cuss em'. :smile2: They've saved me a couple of times when I got clumsy or careless.


----------



## teatersroad (Jan 9, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Nah, I'll just put up with the full length. And cuss em'. :smile2: They've saved me a couple of times when I got clumsy or careless.



advice taken to heart.


----------



## Farm Boy (Jan 9, 2012)

Do the Labonville full wrap safety chaps have suspender buttons inside the waist?


----------



## madhatte (Jan 10, 2012)

Farm Boy said:


> Do the Labonville full wrap safety chaps have suspender buttons inside the waist?



Naw, but it doesn't take but a minute to put 'em there if you want to.


----------



## HorseFaller (Jan 10, 2012)

madhatte said:


> On that note, I have just started wearing Filson Tin chaps instead of raingear. Much more comfy and they breathe WAY better. They are pretty nearly snag-proof, and keep me quite dry. I wear synthetic materials underneath, so anything that does get wet dries quickly. I doubt I'll ever go back to traditional raingear. The single layer Tin chaps are only about 70 bucks from the manufacturer.



Tin chaps? I have double tin pants that work just as well they don't stop saws just thorns.
I seem to get just as wet with regular rain gear on as I would without. Tin pants a great little heavy and a little spendy but I wouldn't wear anything else in the winter.


----------



## HorseFaller (Jan 10, 2012)

Cedarkerf said:


> Ditto,But ya gotta have the modified pants, think madsens sells the inserts for around 30 bucks. Cant guarentee they work I have not personally functional tested them. You can either modify them your self, buy madsens modified pants or order the pants you want and thell modify them for 12 bucks or so.



This is also what I use but without the pants mod. Just cut a slit in the top of the inserts and hook it over your suspender button and they hang nicely. I am going to try the jeans from Madsen's this summer though.


----------



## AdamG (Jan 18, 2012)

What is the general opinion about these. Carhartt ® B292 Double-front Pants Washed Duck - GEMPLER'S. I'm sure they are not an equal match for chaps, but what is the general consensus on something like these? Just exploring options.
I can't seem to find any info on whether cordura is a suitable material for protection, or just a material that will aid in slowing wear.
I was actually going to start a thread in a different forum because I am neither a logger nor a "pro", but since the topic is being discussed I'll throw it in.


----------



## WadePatton (Jan 18, 2012)

If it ain't kevlar, it's not going to slow a chain. that's just it. 

there be no substitutes for the level of protection afforded by kevlar. 








unless you go medieval and sport a suit of armor and chain mail. :hmm3grin2orange:
(but methinks kevlar is cheaper)







AdamG said:


> What is the general opinion about these. Carhartt ® B292 Double-front Pants Washed Duck - GEMPLER'S. I'm sure they are not an equal match for chaps, but what is the general consensus on something like these? Just exploring options.
> I can't seem to find any info on whether cordura is a suitable material for protection, or just a material that will aid in slowing wear.
> I was actually going to start a thread in a different forum because I am neither a logger nor a "pro", but since the topic is being discussed I'll throw it in.


----------



## teatersroad (Jan 18, 2012)

I thought the function in the chaps wasn't so much 'armoring', but the loft jamming the saw.


----------



## hammerlogging (Jan 18, 2012)

AdamG said:


> What is the general opinion about these. Carhartt ® B292 Double-front Pants Washed Duck - GEMPLER'S. I'm sure they are not an equal match for chaps, but what is the general consensus on something like these? Just exploring options.
> I can't seem to find any info on whether cordura is a suitable material for protection, or just a material that will aid in slowing wear.
> I was actually going to start a thread in a different forum because I am neither a logger nor a "pro", but since the topic is being discussed I'll throw it in.



FYI those have NOTHING to do with cut protection


----------



## Joe46 (Jan 18, 2012)

AdamG said:


> What is the general opinion about these. Carhartt ® B292 Double-front Pants Washed Duck - GEMPLER'S. I'm sure they are not an equal match for chaps, but what is the general consensus on something like these? Just exploring options.
> I can't seem to find any info on whether cordura is a suitable material for protection, or just a material that will aid in slowing wear.
> I was actually going to start a thread in a different forum because I am neither a logger nor a "pro", but since the topic is being discussed I'll throw it in.



Well the extra material will soak up more blood. Cordura is just for wear. May protect against brambles?


----------



## AdamG (Jan 18, 2012)

WadePatton said:


> If it ain't kevlar, it's not going to slow a chain. that's just it.
> 
> there be no substitutes for the level of protection afforded by kevlar.


 Good enough for me. Wasn't sure so i thought I'd ask.
Not only wold kevlar be cheaper, but holy hell. I'm not sure the suit of armor would bend in the right places for me to get down enough to cut a notch.


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 18, 2012)

The cheapest and most effective chaps are the ones in your brain in my opinion. Keep that brain up to date on exactly what is going on and it will pay in dividends. .

Chaps are good, but one should never ever rely on them to keep one safe from injury and mistakes. .


----------



## Sagetown (Jan 18, 2012)

AdamG said:


> What is the general opinion about these. Carhartt ® B292 Double-front Pants Washed Duck - GEMPLER'S. I'm sure they are not an equal match for chaps, but what is the general consensus on something like these? Just exploring options.
> I can't seem to find any info on whether *cordura* is a suitable material for protection, or just a material that will aid in slowing wear.
> I was actually going to start a thread in a different forum because I am neither a logger nor a "pro", but since the topic is being discussed I'll throw it in.



Before I got smart and purchased a good pair of chainsaw chaps, I tried to get by with a tuff pair cordura hunting chaps. The day I sliced open my left knee, the saw only tapped my leg for an instant. Tore through the chaps, a new pair of denim pants, a pair of thermal underwear, and the meat above my knee. It happened so fast, I didn't think I was injured until I pulled down my clothes, and 'Oh my God'. What an ugly mess.


----------



## HorseFaller (Jan 18, 2012)

056 kid said:


> The cheapest and most effective chaps are the ones in your brain in my opinion. Keep that brain up to date on exactly what is going on and it will pay in dividends. .
> 
> Chaps are good, but one should never ever rely on them to keep one safe from injury and mistakes. .



Agreed chaps don't stop injury completely, but they are meant to lessen the likely hood of SERIOUS injury. Taking nothing for granted ever. Another faller down the road from me took a pretty serious blow back in Sept. while cutting on a Saturday with his son. He reached over to buck a top, coming up from the bottom, just barely caught the tip of the bar. It kicked back catching his arm that he used to block the saw from catching him in the throat. Cut all the way to the bone and even cracked the bone. This cutter has been in the woods for all his life and cutting for over twenty. He is the best around for a production faller. It only takes a split second.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jan 18, 2012)

HorseFaller said:


> This is also what I use but without the pants mod. Just cut a slit in the top of the inserts and hook it over your suspender button and they hang nicely. I am going to try the jeans from Madsen's this summer though.



Definately get the pants and wear em right. Dangeling they can easily end up out of position from brush or catch on something kinda defeats the whole pupose of the design.


----------



## HorseFaller (Jan 18, 2012)

Cedarkerf said:


> Definately get the pants and wear em right. Dangeling they can easily end up out of position from brush or catch on something kinda defeats the whole pupose of the design.



I guess I should say they hang inside my jeans. Have not had a problem since I started using these this way. Nor has any other faller in the area. They wrap your leg pretty well, inside your pants.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jan 18, 2012)

Sounded like you just hung em down the front


----------



## HorseFaller (Jan 19, 2012)

Cedarkerf said:


> Sounded like you just hung em down the front



Relized that when I read your post. No big. They do bunch a little at times, but laying them out flat at home helps. I will be trying the jeans from Madsen's that have snaps and sleaves for the inserts.


----------



## Sagetown (Jan 19, 2012)

HorseFaller said:


> Relized that when I read your post. No big. They do bunch a little at times, but laying them out flat at home helps. I will be trying the jeans from Madsen's that have snaps and sleaves for the inserts.



Nah! I was onto it. Inventive, but cheap non-the-less.


----------



## cpr (Jan 19, 2012)

Don't skimp. I love the Duke, too, but Marion Morrison was an actor.

I wear the 10-layer Husqvarna chaps. Forget what I paid and don't care, because it was cheaper than this...

I've posted this pic a time or 2, but let me reset the scene. Blocking firewood with my 288. Tossed it's chain. Sproket nose and not a new chain so I wasn't running loose. No warning, no pinch nothing. I felt a tap on the leg, felt the saw quit cutting, and heard the revs spike. I shut off the saw when I saw the chain hanging. I turned around and made for the table. I reset the chain, inspected it, filed it, tightened it up and locked it in to go cutting. When I stood up (some 15 minutes had now elapsed), I saw the damage and had to sit back down. That "tap" I felt was a sharp Carlton round-filed chisel tooth going through the cordura and the first 4 layers of protection. Had it just been jeans, I'd have spent the last 15 minutes writhing in agony, trying to tie off I don't know what to my leg, and crawling towards the garage, I imagine, where I would have hoped to find one means of transport to the hospital or other to be stitched up.







I'm a firewood hack, but I'm one without a hitch in my giddyup.


----------



## hammerlogging (Jan 19, 2012)

cpr said:


> Had it just been jeans, I'd have spent the last 15 minutes writhing in agony, trying to tie off I don't know what to my leg, and crawling towards the garage, I imagine, where I would have hoped to find one means of transport to the hospital or other to be stitched up.
> 
> I'm a firewood hack, but I'm one without a hitch in my giddyup.




This may be a bit over dramatized. mabe I'll call it axmen'd. 

You just threw your chain.


----------



## promac850 (Jan 19, 2012)

hammerlogging said:


> This may be a bit over dramatized. mabe I'll call it axmen'd.
> 
> You just threw your chain.



I have an idea. You should go take your saw with a razor sharp chain and get it to throw said chain into your leg above the knee in about the same place as his chaps got hit... Let us know how that turns out, jackass. It'll tear the hell out of your leg, and you will bleed, a _lot_.


I haven't encountered a chain being thrown, yet. Last thing I need is a chain fitted to a real long bar to throw and end up slicing my upper leg. Him mentioning this post changed my view on chaps and when someone should get a pair. If a thrown chain can tear through four layers of kevlar, it'll tear well into your leg.


I will agree that it's hard (nearly impossible) to tell that there are four layers of kevlar that have been sliced in that picture, but from meeting CPR in person to pick up a saw, I can tell you he would not lie or overly dramatize stuff. At least not anywhere near current ax men levels anyhow.


----------



## teatersroad (Jan 20, 2012)

even so, I've been buckin firewood without chaps lately

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/pilcLXpdJK0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## k5alive (Jan 20, 2012)

if you want to skimp on chaps layer up on jeans........................... but seariously, NEVER SKIMP ON SAFETY.


----------



## hammerlogging (Jan 20, 2012)

the difference between what a running chain does to chaps and what throwing a chain does is so huge that one of them isn't even worth mentioning.


----------



## cpr (Jan 20, 2012)

Easy gang, no harm no foul. 

I wouldn't work on TV, I have a face for radio only.


----------



## bitzer (Jan 20, 2012)

I've thrown chains countless numbers of times on bars from 16-36" and I've never had them even pentrate my jeans. ####, yesterday was just one of those days. I threw the chain 4 times on different bucks. The super cold weather had my parts moving a little slowly I guess.

Like Hammer said, a chain running on a saw and being thrown aren't even in the same ball park. My guess is CPR nicked his leg with the chain on the saw somewhere in the process and didn't even realize it. It happens.


----------



## mile9socounty (Jan 20, 2012)

hammerlogging said:


> This may be a bit over dramatized. mabe I'll call it axmen'd.
> 
> You just threw your chain.



Yep.



promac610 said:


> I have an idea. You should go take your saw with a razor sharp chain and get it to throw said chain into your leg above the knee in about the same place as his chaps got hit... Let us know how that turns out, jackass. It'll tear the hell out of your leg, and you will bleed, a _lot_.
> 
> 
> I haven't encountered a chain being thrown, yet. Last thing I need is a chain fitted to a real long bar to throw and end up slicing my upper leg. Him mentioning this post changed my view on chaps and when someone should get a pair. If a thrown chain can tear through four layers of kevlar, it'll tear well into your leg.
> ...



Over the 7 years Ive been working for my company, Ive thrown a lot of chains. Hell Ive most likely broke as many chains as Ive thrown. Whether it be residentual cutting, forest service cutting/thinning, thinning, brush cutting or PCT. Ive thrown chains. The company requires us to wear chaps, company policy. Which I totally agree with. Ive cut chaps, kick back into my hard hat, hell even a pair of boots. But not once have I thrown my chain and pulled kevlar threads out chaps. The cordura was torn or cut. Ive put more holes in the outer layer sharpening a saw on my lap than throwning a chain. 

The worst chap cut I have seen was almost 2 years ago. The kid had been working with us for about 6 months. I was the foreman of the crew and had been showing him the in's and out's of our cutting specs. He was doing okay, just needed to learn a little "finesse" and pay attention to the tip of his bar. Handed him my saw, pointed out his line and I went to check on my other cutters. No more than 10 minutes later here he comes walking out of the brush. Saw hanging from his leg, stepped right into it. 10-ply chaps were toasted. There was 8 layers of kevlar hung up in the sprocket, chain and bar.


----------



## hammerlogging (Jan 20, 2012)

promac610 said:


> Let us know how that turns out, jackass. .



Must have meant badass. I'm way more of a badass than a jackass.


----------



## Gkiesel (Jan 20, 2012)

If you've got a $10 head, buy a $10 helmet. I got the Baily's green chaps for $56 bucks i think. Not bad, just not as thick as the better ones. G


----------



## promac850 (Jan 20, 2012)

hammerlogging said:


> Must have meant badass. I'm way more of a badass than a jackass.



Nope... I meant *jackass*...


Sure, throwing a chain can be uneventful... but there is that 1% that causes severe problems... never discount that 1%


Unfortunately, I doubt we all follow that rule 100%...


----------



## teatersroad (Jan 20, 2012)

promac610 said:


> Nope... I meant *jackass*...
> 
> 
> Sure, throwing a chain can be uneventful... but there is that 1% that causes severe problems... never discount that 1%
> ...



I think I'd be more likely to get injured calling someone a jackass than by a thrown chain. Even if it was only by 1% of the people I called a jackass.


----------



## axeman73 (Jan 20, 2012)

Watch forester brand I got an aluminum forester hardhat as a gift purchased from a logging supply co the hat is suposed to be safe ansi approved but I stumbled into the skull bucket web site with a warning about knock offs with names being ground off well I lifted the sticker and found grind marks that being said safety is not something to play with go with a good brand I have stihl skidder chaps they are like bibs they dont get caught up in brush but are hot in warm weather and I paid less them a hundred for them


----------



## hammerlogging (Jan 20, 2012)

promac610 said:


> Nope... I meant *jackass*...
> 
> 
> Sure, throwing a chain can be uneventful... but there is that 1% that causes severe problems... never discount that 1%
> ...



Get ####in real man. I can't even think of an example of what really that bad could happen from a thrown chain. It is so vastly different from cut from a running chain that I'm going to have to ask you to step aside on this one.

Heres another heart, feel the love.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 20, 2012)

promac610 said:


> I have an idea. You should go take your saw with a razor sharp chain and get it to throw said chain into your leg above the knee in about the same place as his chaps got hit... Let us know how that turns out, jackass. It'll tear the hell out of your leg, and you will bleed, a _lot_.
> 
> 
> I haven't encountered a chain being thrown, yet.



The reason you haven't thrown a chain yet is because you haven't run saw long enough. You also haven't been on the saw enough to be running your mouth about what other people do. 

Hammerlogging runs saws for a living and probably cuts more wood in a week than you have in your extremely short life.

When you call him a jackass and then expose your own complete lack of experience your credibility drops somewhere down around that of HBRN.


----------



## Slamm (Jan 20, 2012)

I have thrown a lot of chains over the years ........ I was unaware that it was a safety issue more than just a pain in the butt ............ timewise, LOL. Chaps or no chaps, I can't think of one time, I've sustained damage due to a thrown chain, possibly one has stuck me, but never a cut of any noteworthy length or depth, certainly it wasn't more than what would be sustained while walking through blackberries or thorny vines.

Chaps are good, good chaps are better. I've always said the cheapest chaps I have ever used where some Husky Blue chaps. They saved me twice from a 660 28" bar on the left thigh twice. Never even cut the jeans, but it took 15 minutes to clean the fibers out of the clutch and sprocket and chain, this was time well spent in contemplation. It would have been better spent the first time I hit my leg, LOL.

A hundred dollar pair of chaps will save you $400 in jeans, is another reason I wear them when logging, LOL.

Sam


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 20, 2012)

I've thrown a few chains and never had one go through my jeans. Did have one get tangled in my jeans behind my knee. This was a 460 with a 32" bar on it. I did get a 4" cut on my leg from dragging the saw with it not running across my leg. I was trimming branches on the edge of a 50 ft cliff sitting I'm glad the chain brake wasn't on as it probably would have buried up in my leg. I finished trimming the trees so we could look off the deck and went inside to check the damage. I htink I might have been married a week or two at the time and my wife about freaked out.  I hadn't paid the cut any attention since I done it and the jeans had a good sized hole and a little blood was there.


----------



## cpr (Jan 20, 2012)

Cool it Kyle, you're going to get trimmmed...

I didn't post my anecdote of a thrown chain to start a fight. The OP asked a question, so I responded. That full throttle chain toss went through 4 layers of the chaps, period. Maybe it hasn't to others on their experience with it, but it did for me. People read this and I've been around the skilled trades long enough to understand the tough guy bluster, but it can happen to you. Let's just leave it at that.

What're we drinkin' tonight?


----------



## hammerlogging (Jan 20, 2012)

No doubt it did this to your chaps, its like the little holes in my left thigh of my jeans I can get when I throw a chain- I wear inserts so it gets my pants first. thats just a little hole. A saw cut is a veritable explosion of the chap. thats why that dude needs to just can it. You are correct in your contributions, the other guy, um, not cool.

Gologit, thanks.


----------



## bitzer (Jan 21, 2012)

hammerlogging said:


> No doubt it did this to your chaps, its like the little holes in my left thigh of my jeans I can get when I throw a chain- I wear inserts so it gets my pants first. thats just a little hole. A saw cut is a veritable explosion of the chap. thats why that dude needs to just can it. You are correct in your contributions, the other guy, um, not cool.
> 
> Gologit, thanks.



The ####ty thing about those little holes in the jeans is that the perfectly placed snag will let your whole damn knee get sunshine for the the rest of the day. Once the holes are opened it never takes much.


----------



## Rounder (Jan 21, 2012)

bitzer said:


> The ####ty thing about those little holes in the jeans is that the perfectly placed snag will let your whole damn knee get sunshine for the the rest of the day. Once the holes are opened it never takes much.



That is the one downside to the inserts......so I bought a sewing machine. I've become domesticated. Thank God my wife can actually operate it. I'm barely fit to dress my self.


----------



## dancan (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't wear chaps , I wear pants .
I find them more comfortable and don't get snagged up like chaps .
Winter Protective Pants - Chainsaw Protective Garments | STIHL
I've thrown plenty of chains , the last one was a 28" off my 660 right in the family jewels :censored: !
When I looked down at the non protected area there was no vasectomy cut so back to work I went .


----------



## mingo (Jan 22, 2012)

I like the inserts buy a lot of iron on patches which also work on chaps.


----------



## Sagetown (Jan 22, 2012)

mingo said:


> I like the inserts buy a lot of iron on patches which also work on chaps.



Repped


----------



## Samlock (Jan 22, 2012)

dancan said:


> I don't wear chaps , I wear pants .
> I find them more comfortable and don't get snagged up like chaps .
> Winter Protective Pants - Chainsaw Protective Garments | STIHL
> I've thrown plenty of chains , the last one was a 28" off my 660 right in the family jewels :censored: !
> When I looked down at the non protected area there was no vasectomy cut so back to work I went .



Last summer a chainsaw dealer bribed me with a pair of pants - Windsor pants, made in the OR, USA. I think the price was 100€ - 140$. The cheapest on the market, which is a bit surprising. I've only worn them for a week - a test trial. I found them considerably hotter than the expensive stretch-pants, and the quality may not be the best possible. But for the price, they're OK. And they'll give protection for the gems as well.

A poor picture:


----------



## dancan (Jan 23, 2012)

All of my chainsaw pants protection are full wrap but stop at mid thigh , yours go higher than that ?


----------



## coastalfaller (Jan 23, 2012)

These are what most guys wear up here. Yes, they look dorky in the pics, but get the next size up and they break in nicely!Great pants. Great protection.

Can-Swe Distributors Inc. - Canada's leader in quality outdoor work protective apparel.

And on the chain throwing debate.....I'm with Hammer.


----------



## Samlock (Jan 24, 2012)

dancan said:


> All of my chainsaw pants protection are full wrap but stop at mid thigh , yours go higher than that ?



They're not full wrap but the insulation goes up to the crotch. Maybe it's an European standard. Well, if it was, I think it tells a lot about the preferences of us lazy Europeans - less work, more fun.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 24, 2012)

mingo said:


> I like the inserts buy a lot of iron on patches which also work on chaps.



Bad advice. Chaps should never be repaired in any way beyond what the manufacturer specifies. This usually means tears up to 1" long can be sewn or glued closed. Patches interfere with sole safety feature of the saw chain pulling out the fibers and glogging the sprocket.


----------



## HorseFaller (Jan 24, 2012)

2dogs said:


> Bad advice. Chaps should never be repaired in any way beyond what the manufacturer specifies. This usually means tears up to 1" long can be sewn or glued closed. Patches interfere with sole safety feature of the saw chain pulling out the fibers and glogging the sprocket.



I think he/her was speaking of the Labonville chap inserts that go inside your jeans or chainsaw pants. Which means you are protected but your pants are subject to nicks and cuts, thus needing iron on patches.


----------



## HorseFaller (Jan 24, 2012)

O wait just saw the they work on chaps to. Sorry


----------

